# Quelle webcam pour ibook G4 ?



## Little_Juliet (5 Juin 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde, 

Désolée si mon post n'est pas au bon endroit  
J'envisage de m'acheter une webcam car je pars à l'étranger pour 3 mois. J'aimerais bien entendu trouver le meilleur rapport qualité prix mais manifestement seul l'isight semble compatible sous mac...
Pourriez vous m'éclairer un peu s'il vous plait ? 
Merci d'avance à tous. 
Juliet


----------



## da capo (5 Juin 2006)

De nombreuses webcam sont maintenant compatibles avec os x : chez logitech etc.
Pour celles ne l'étant pas encore, un projet open source a pour but de produire des pilotes (webcam-osx.sourceforge.net) sinon, un projet shareware IOexpert.

Mais la iSight n'est pas désagréable


----------



## Aerochris (6 Juin 2006)

Salut, sur mon ibook G4 j'ai une Genius Webcam Eye for notebook, bon c'est pas la qualité de l'isight (ni le prix  ) puis c'est la seule que j'ai trouver pour portable compatible mac a surcouf et elle suffit largement pour msn, mais ca reste une cam bas de gamme.

Christopher


----------



## Dramis (6 Juin 2006)

Vérifie avant d'acheter que la webcam va marcher avec ichat (si tu comptes l'utiliser avec).


----------



## Anonyme (6 Juin 2006)

J'ai utilisé ma iSight pour la première fois ce midi - très content, bonne image, simple à utiliser, très beau design...
Mais ça reste une webcam, avec, je trouve, un temps de mise au point quand tu bouges devant un peu lent (en même temps, c'est ma première webcam, si ça se trouve les autres sont vraiment pires)
Je la trouve donc bien, mais chère - donc, si tu trouves autre chose, n'hésite pas.


----------



## jro44 (6 Juin 2006)

Tout dépend de ton budget. Si il n'est pas important, alors va consulter http://130263ceci


----------

